

Second life: dashcam videos of people narrowly escaping death on the road - mynegation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU4ePPGBFqc

======
mynegation
I probably need to explain why I think it is important on a hacker forum.
First, it shows a cultural phenomenon when technology exposes interesting
things to a lot of people, sort of like preview of what Google Glass will
bring to life. Second, I wonder if self-driving car technology can be taught
to behave in an optimal way in a non-standard situations that happen in may of
these video fragments.

~~~
gus_massa
It's interesting that dash-cams are very popular in Russia. Previous
discussion when the meteorite exploded there:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5226108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5226108)

